# Brauchbares Open Source Videobearbeitungsprogramm?



## renard (30. März 2007)

Hallo!

Habt ihr Erfahrungen/Arbeitet ihr mit Open Source Videobearbeitungsprogrammen?
Koennt ihr welche davon empfehlen/von welchen abraten?


----------



## cille (30. März 2007)

Hi ho,
scroll mal hier:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages
Weiter runter, da findest du den Eintrag:
*Video editing* -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages#Video_editing
Ist im Absatz  11.10


Sonnige Grüße,
cille


----------

